# Using a second hard drive for /home



## kr651129 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2 and I'd like to use a second hard drive for /home.  I know I can use something like this:

```
zpool create someName ada1
zfs create storage/Name
```

My question is two parts.  If I'm wanting to use this second drive as my home what would the command's be?  I would assume it would be something like this

```
zpool create storage ada1
zfs create storage/home
```

Question 1: How would I get the system to see this as /use/home/someUser, I think it would have something to do with /etc/fstab?

Question 2: Will I need to copy the old /usr/home to the new location and change the permissions?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 2, 2013)

`zfs set mountpoint=/usr/home storage/home` Something like that would handle what you are trying to do.  I would recommend just looking at the zfs() man page, as example 1 covers it.  Alternately, Oracle's ZFS documentation also covers it.  You would likely want to move the contents before setting the mount point properly as once it gets mounted, it will overlay on top of the existing /usr/home and you'll have to unmount it to see the files.

http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gaztn/index.html


----------

